# Looking for a set of wheels



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

i want put a set of 17" deep dish wheels in my 68 tempest. ive been searching around this forum, all i find are rims for the newer models. 

what size 17" backspacing and and offset w/ tires would be a perfect fit for the rear and front? i dont want to mod anything to the car, just a nice drop.

also, anyone know a good online shop for a cheap price for a set w/ tires?


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

found a good reference on some wheels

Fitting Tires and Wheels- Car Craft Magazine


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

cheapest is the factory rims and rubber.


----------

